# NorCal Bay Area Vintage Ride, **Now With Pics!!**



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Now that we have some decent weather, I think its time to attempt a meeting of old school.

When: Sunday, June 22nd. 10am
Where: Steven Canyon, Cupertino

Ride details:
We'll meet at the intersection of Steven's Canyon Road and Mt. Eden Road at 10am. There is a stop sign there and a dirt turn out for parking. Also a 100yrds up Mt Eden Road is more parking.
Most of you will probably be coming in from Hwy 280 to Foothill Expressway (which turns into Stevens Canyon Road at you head towards the mountains). It's a little ways past the reservoir.
https://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-...ifornia-bayarea/trail/PRD_165358_4519crx.aspx

The ride itself should take us every bit of 2.5-3.5 hours.
Social pace with regroupings so no one gets left behind.
As far as terrain and trail type, we're going to get a bit of everything.

The route will be:

Warm up by riding up Mt. Eden road to the trail head.
Up Steven's Canyon.
Up Grizzly Flat (crossing Skyline 35)
Take Bay Area Ridge Trail north towards the Christmas Tree Farm (crossing back over Skyline 35)
Take White Oaks out to the top of Canyon Trail (right off of Page Mill Rd.)
Down Canyon Trail.
Up Indian Creek Trail all the way up to the top of Black Mountain (where the towers are).
Down Bella Vista trail until it meets back up with Canyon Trail again.
Down Canyon Trail all the way back to Mt Eden Road.
Cool down riding down Mt. Eden road back to the cars.

There are bail out options just before we start White Oaks and just before we start Indian Creek trail. Both bail outs will send you back down Canyon Trail to the cars.
The nice thing about this ride is that no matter what, we end things with a big down hill.

Here's a trail map of where we're going.
https://www.openspace.org/preserves/maps/pr_monte_bello.pdf

I pre-rode this loop last weekend and it entirely doable on a vintage hardtail.

After the ride. Food and drink. Somewhere, though I'm not sure where yet.
I'll update the post when I find a place that works well and keeps us close to freeways to get you guys home.

Give a shout if you can make it out!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sounds good, but this line I hear way too much: "entirely doable on a vintage hardtail".

It wasnt like back in the day we were heard saying things like, "oh, we cant ride there, its too bumpy."

How's that for some chop bustin'?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> sounds good, but this line I hear way too much: "entirely doable on a vintage hardtail".
> 
> It wasnt like back in the day we were heard saying things like, "oh, we cant ride there, its too bumpy."
> 
> How's that for some chop bustin'?


Funny you should say that. While I was riding a rougher section of the trail that I normally rail on my fully, I was consciously thinking that the old bike I was on was the only option back then.

Of course...I'm twice as old now... :nonod:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm in. Running thing by the wife tonight, thanks for the lead time!!!


----------



## markschuler (Mar 25, 2008)

I would love to ride and meet some of you. I don't think my Yeti FRO will be ready. Can I show up on a 96 Answer Manitou FS bike that I donated to my wife (just so I could keep it)? I promise to lock the suspension out 

Mark


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'll be around that weekend, but if I am, I would love to join this ride. All I need are some new brake pads, and my bike should be good to go.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Dang. That's the date of the Toro DH series final. Dang.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I'm there.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I would love to head up there for this, but it would cost me $250 just for gas, not to mention food and lodging. Let me see if there's a cheaper way to get there, maybe Amtrak would be an option, and if anyone has a floor I can flop on I'll do your dishes  .


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

-Anomie- said:


> I would love to head up there for this, but it would cost me $250 just for gas, not to mention food and lodging. Let me see if there's a cheaper way to get there, maybe Amtrak would be an option, and if anyone has a floor I can flop on I'll do your dishes  .


Ride up. 

Or rangle Upchuck and Sky for a SoCal Vintage meet. Slackers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> Dang. That's the date of the Toro DH series final. Dang.


Skip it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

markschuler said:


> I would love to ride and meet some of you. I don't think my Yeti FRO will be ready. Can I show up on a 96 Answer Manitou FS bike that I donated to my wife (just so I could keep it)? I promise to lock the suspension out
> 
> Mark


Hells ya.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mbyard said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be around that weekend, but if I am, I would love to join this ride. All I need are some new brake pads, and my bike should be good to go.


Change pads and be around!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Bummer, I'm in LA that weekend. Someone please take some photos and post them here after the ride. That route is usually full of long travel dual squishies that are sooo unnecessary for the terrain. Have fun passing them along the way ;-)


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm in...

Wanna throw some meat on a grill :thumbsup: in the parking lot and share some beers instead of going out?

I like that route btw.

(and Rumpf -- your links are broken for me)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Joe Steel said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Wanna throw some meat on a grill :thumbsup: in the parking lot and share some beers instead of going out?


Not a bad idea. There's a park close by for grillin' I think.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Not a bad idea. There's a park close by for grillin' I think.


I have a little gas grill that helps make it easy, and a stash of picnic goods.:thumbsup: We'll see who's in next week.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Hey Joe, thanks for chiming in. I was starting to get worried. Yeah who's coming? I know there's got to be more of you. Hollister, do you need to borrow a built bike? Is San Luis in the house? C'mon, so far there's only five of us who are committed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I hate changing dates...but does/would Saturday help attendance?


----------



## markschuler (Mar 25, 2008)

I love the Sunday date, but in the interest of the best attendance, I will make it Saturday if it comes down to it.

mark


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Saturday works for me.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm looking at my hockey schedule. But I must warn y'all. I'm one SLOW climber.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I'm looking at my hockey schedule. But I must warn y'all. I'm one SLOW climber.


hockeys over, the sharks lost

if I'm not in SoCal that weekend I'm in


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> hockeys over, the sharks lost
> 
> if I'm not in SoCal that weekend I'm in


Sunday was to cater to your schedule you punk. :madmax:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Sunday was to cater to your schedule you punk. :madmax:


then ride on Saturday


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

hollister said:


> hockeys over, the sharks lost
> 
> if I'm not in SoCal that weekend I'm in


You're dead to me.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> You're dead to me.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I see your point

what if I bring some water back


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I see your point
> 
> what if I bring some water back


What water? They don't have water.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> What water? They don't have water.


Sure they do -- They have OUR water


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Bump- What day are we riding?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I say we stay the course with the Sunday date.


I have a PM out to SW/Retrocowboy. He's usually all over this.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Joe Steel said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Wanna throw some meat on a grill :thumbsup: in the parking lot and share some beers instead of going out?
> 
> ...


Links updated.

There is a little part close buy for grillin'. I'll bring some misc apps and suds.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Great, Sunday it is and grillin' after the ride. 

Thank you,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hollister - I just had a thought. You have to ride the Klein.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

only if its the DH prototype off ebay

فuثک یُuر مُمما شئته تهِ Lَ رائدِرس


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

hollister said:


> only if its the DH prototype off ebay
> 
> فuثک یُuر مُمما شئته تهِ Lَ رائدِرس


You better show up or I'm coming over there and removing Ruthie's bike from your posession.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> You better show up or I'm coming over there and removing Ruthie's bike from your posession.


Not before I do.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Not before I do.


Okay joint custody. Well Hollister, are you in?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Bike Roll Call!*

Whatcha bringin'!?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

One of the YETIS.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

The "pepper" Salsa...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Whatcha bringin'!?


Looking forward to it.

Don't know what bike I'm bringing yet . Gears? No gears?

But like I said, I'm bringing the grill and the picnic box. I'm thinking Aidell's Chicken Apple sausage, some french rolls, and some condiment. How's that sound? I got it covered :thumbsup:

Who do we have?

Rumpfy
Hollister
markschuler
Yetified
Salsa-luma
me

We need a few more! Who's on the fence?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You're gonna want gears.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

So what of........RetroCowboy and Fillet-Brazed? Are you guys going to ride?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> So what of........RetroCowboy and Fillet-Brazed? Are you guys going to ride?


RetroC is booked that weekend, Fillet-Brazed has too much goin' on. Hopefully get them on the next run.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> RetroC is booked that weekend, Fillet-Brazed has too much goin' on. Hopefully get them on the next run.


That's cool. Next ride will be in Marin for sure. I thought we'd hear from SSMike too. I would like to know how many of us are in the greater Bay Area. Joe Steel and I rode with Berkeley Mike last week for the first time. He posts on the NorCal board, but I'm more interested in who the vrc'ers are in our area. I suppose I can start a Bay Area roll call thread, eh?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Last Wednesday I went to go SS at China Camp and when we got to the entrance road there was a CHP who told us they had a fire and it would be about fifteen minutes before they opened back up, no problem we parked and waited. Fifteen minutes passed and the CHP rolled up next to us and said the park was going to remain closed for the rest of the day:madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> That's cool. Next ride will be in Marin for sure. I thought we'd hear from SSMike too. I would like to know how many of us are in the greater Bay Area. Joe Steel and I rode with Berkeley Mike last week for the first time. He posts on the NorCal board, but I'm more interested in who the vrc'ers are in our area. I suppose I can start a Bay Area roll call thread, eh?


I cross posted in the NorCal forum...we can bump that thread.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I cross posted in the NorCal forum...we can bump that thread.


Cross-Mojo-lating? What? When? I checked and didn't see the thread. Please explain. I'm a newb over there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Last Wednesday I went to go SS at China Camp and when we got to the entrance road there was a CHP who told us they had a fire and it would be about fifteen minutes before they opened back up, no problem we parked and waited. Fifteen minutes passed and the CHP rolled up next to us and said the park was going to remain closed for the rest of the day:madman:


Hey, I was there riding when that fire started. It scared me a little when I saw the smoke rising up nearby and then the bomber planes and helicopters. I made good time getting out of there. I had to go around the opposite way to get out of there.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hey, I was there riding when that fire started. It scared me a little when I saw the smoke rising up nearby and then the bomber planes and helicopters. I made good time getting out of there. I had to go around the opposite way to get out of there.


LOL! Were you working up here or did you decide to drive 120 miles to get a little ride in?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Time for China Camp rides, but no time for us.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> LOL! Were you working up here or did you decide to drive 120 miles to get a little ride in?


I was up that way for work. Woulda been funny had we ran into each other on the trails.


----------



## JL de Jong (Dec 4, 2006)

*Saturday or Sunday*

Is this on Saturday or Sunday now?
I was going to ride Skeggs on Saturday and Steven's Canyon sounds good on Sunday.
The best loop would include Russian Ridge (Ancient Oaks, Hawk) and Meadows trail to Alpine dirt road.
I rode my vintage bike into the ground. The oldest I have left is a hard tail Rock Hopper, but it's set-up as a 1x8 commuting bike. Not ideal for climbing steep grades.

- J.L.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

JL de Jong said:


> Is this on Saturday or Sunday now?
> I was going to ride Skeggs on Saturday and Steven's Canyon sounds good on Sunday.
> The best loop would include Russian Ridge (Ancient Oaks, Hawk) and Meadows trail to Alpine dirt road.
> I rode my vintage bike into the ground. The oldest I have left is a hard tail Rock Hopper, but it's set-up as a 1x8 commuting bike. Not ideal for climbing steep grades.
> ...


22nd is a Sunday.

Old bike is ideal, but not a must.


----------



## markschuler (Mar 25, 2008)

Sadly I have to cancel. I was SO looking forward to this ride, but I was coming down Dogmeat after a pretty blazing trip up Kennedy and crashed on that off camber cormer with the rut. I had just seen a coyote cross right in front of me and I was not paying attention for a fraction of a second. Next thing I know is I am picking up the pieces:madmax: :madman:  I will probably not be riding for a week to heel the massive road (dirt) rash I received. PLEASE Eric schedule another soon and have a great time.

Mark


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Woulda been funny had we ran into each other on the trails.


Not really......You don't call me...........I'm hurt.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

markschuler said:


> Sadly I have to cancel. I was SO looking forward to this ride, but I was coming down Dogmeat after a pretty blazing trip up Kennedy and crashed on that off camber cormer with the rut. I had just seen a coyote cross right in front of me and I was not paying attention for a fraction of a second. Next thing I know is I am picking up the pieces:madmax: :madman:  I will probably not be riding for a week to heel the massive road (dirt) rash I received. PLEASE Eric schedule another soon and have a great time.
> 
> Mark


Sorry to hear that. Ya, heal up and we'll do it again. Like I said, next one will most likely be in Marin Co.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

markschuler said:


> Sadly I have to cancel. I was SO looking forward to this ride, but I was coming down Dogmeat after a pretty blazing trip up Kennedy and crashed


Is that why the trail is called "Dogmeat"? Seriously?

Bummer you can't make it. Heal up well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Not really......You don't call me...........I'm hurt.


Haha!

Gay.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

markschuler said:


> Sadly I have to cancel. I was SO looking forward to this ride, but I was coming down Dogmeat after a pretty blazing trip up Kennedy and crashed on that off camber cormer with the rut. I had just seen a coyote cross right in front of me and I was not paying attention for a fraction of a second. Next thing I know is I am picking up the pieces:madmax: :madman:  I will probably not be riding for a week to heel the massive road (dirt) rash I received. PLEASE Eric schedule another soon and have a great time.
> 
> Mark


Duuuude.  Sorry to hear it Mark. Hell, I went down Dogmeat on Wed afternoon. Pretty dry and rocky right now...I know just the rutted off camber you're talking about.

Heal up and you can be sure we'll do another one soon. My guess is that we'll be Marin County bound for the next run. (edit: duh, what Stu said)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Joe Steel said:


> Is that why the trail is called "Dogmeat"? Seriously?
> 
> Bummer you can't make it. Heal up well.


Yup. Its a straight down fire road. The only thing that will slow you up is fear or spinning out.

I'm a tick away from hitting 50 on the nice straight. Scary as hell, but fun.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hells ya that was fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Hells ya that was fun! :thumbsup:


I'm beat. but yeah, that was a blast


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Good fun and a beautiful day. Next ride............Marin Co.:thumbsup:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Great day guys! Riding was awesome, but damn am I beat down. Old man needs to rest!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A few shots from the day.




























Not vintage, but surely a modern classic. Pretty rare stuff to have on the trail.








































































Post ride eats thanks to Joe Steel:









Hollister ran over sh!t.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That was fun! Thanks for being "tour guide" -e (good route), and thanks to everyone who made it out. :thumbsup:


Cheers~

Joe


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*retro ride*

I'm really bummed I missed this one, especially after today. We were in Camarillo, which is just north of LA, for my daughter's soccer tournament. But, do to the excessive heat we lost 2 of our players and had to forfiet today's games. We came home this morning and all I could think was I coulda been there had we left yesterday! Pics look great guys. I'll definitely be at the next one, I'll even take time off work to do it!

BTW, Anomie and Veloculture, and any other Socal vrc'ers. If you guys want to save some gas we can pile in my RV next time. Just make it up to San Luis Obispo and park em at my place and we'll pool from here.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

You have a deal, Sky and I can carpool up to SLO too, and pick up anyone else along the way. It will be at least three weeks before I can go though, I'm leaving in four days for two weeks out of the country  . See you all at the next one!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That looks like a blast. Any slowpokes out there for future rides? I don't want to be the person that holds up all you big fellas!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

*Cool pics*

Thanks for a great ride guys. I look forward to the next one.

Moto


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Pics look great guys. I'll definitely be at the next one, I'll even take time off work to do it!


Wish you could have been there brotha. We had a good time, so you can be sure the next installment will be just around the corner.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

-Anomie- said:


> You have a deal, Sky and I can carpool up to SLO too, and pick up anyone else along the way. It will be at least three weeks before I can go though, I'm leaving in four days for two weeks out of the country  . See you all at the next one!


Quite the pilgrimage but it'd be great to have you guys up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> That looks like a blast. Any slowpokes out there for future rides? I don't want to be the person that holds up all you big fellas!


The pace was pretty kick back. Very social, no one was left behind. You'd be fine.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm curious to see what kind of turn out we get for a Marin/China Camp type run.


----------



## eblas2007 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Now that we have some decent weather, I think its time to attempt a meeting of old school.
> 
> When: Sunday, June 22nd. 10am
> Where: Steven Canyon, Cupertino
> ...


Almost looks like central Texas.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eblas2007 said:


> Almost looks like central Texas.


You take that back. :skep:


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> That looks like a blast. Any slowpokes out there for future rides? I don't want to be the person that holds up all you big fellas!


What a copout! You better be there on the next ride or else....................


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

hollister said:


> only if its the DH prototype off ebay
> 
> فuثک یُuر مُمما شئته تهِ Lَ رائدِرس


Hollister, all I make out is some thing about "you want", "trends" and something about the Raiders. I know it's supposed to be secret and all but if you write it in black font so I can see it, I won't feel bad about dicking around on this board instead of not studying my Arabic for class tomorrow.

شكرا


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Bummer I missed the ride. I was busy winning my Expert class at the Toro DH series final, while also taking 2nd place in the Open Hardtail series, too. Here's what I look like when not on my Schwinn Heavy Duti cruising the farmer's market on the weekend, or stylin' on my Yeti FRO in the UCSC redwoods. I'm sure ready for the 2 month break before my next race.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats on the win . Nice "Repack drift" ya' got going on there too, is there a coaster brake on that bike?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

good job scooderdude!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Congrats SS!


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey guys

Seems you've taken the retrobike lead and are now actually riding your bikes  

Whilst you were enjoying the dry trails of NorCal some of our retromods were being nailed at Mountain Mayhem - a 24hr enduro race in the UK! 

Happy trails
Kev :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MCK-74 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Seems you've taken the retrobike lead and are now actually riding your bikes
> 
> ...


Ive always ridden mine. Man that seat looks about 3" too high on the Yeti... ouch. Maybe its just the picture.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ive always ridden mine.


Me too. I think he was referring to Klein owners or the Germans.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I think he was referring to Klein owners


Aren't you a Klein owner now, Rumpfy?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Aren't you a Klein owner now, Rumpfy?


Twice over in fact. 

I should clarify....NOS or road slick having Klein owners.


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ive always ridden mine. Man that seat looks about 3" too high on the Yeti... ouch. Maybe its just the picture.


Good job I'm 3" taller than average FB!

The bike was well received - the crowds loved it. It rode like sh*t though, evidence that tyre technology has moved on a great deal for MTB racing from Farmer John Nephew and Cousins!

Back on topic. Your ride route looks great fun and some of those bikes are very different to what we get at retrobike meets. Whats the story with the Steelman? Not seen one before....and the Mongoose Iboc brings back memories


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MCK-74 said:


> Good job I'm 3" taller than average FB!
> 
> The bike was well received - the crowds loved it. It rode like sh*t though, evidence that tyre technology has moved on a great deal for MTB racing from Farmer John Nephew and Cousins!
> 
> Back on topic. Your ride route looks great fun and some of those bikes are very different to what we get at retrobike meets. Whats the story with the Steelman? Not seen one before....and the Mongoose Iboc brings back memories


Thats it, blame the tires.  You should be on Mud Dawgs out there! (no doubt running period correct tires is tough)

The route was good, though I would have liked more swoopy flowy singletrack.

When you say the bikes are different than Retrobike meets, what do you mean?

Brent Steelman is a local (NorCal) builder. Fantastic bikes. Don Myrah rode under the Steelman flag for a short while. He does a lot more CX and Road work these days I believe.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He still has a mtb (manzanita). Has anybody tried it yet?


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> When you say the bikes are different than Retrobike meets, what do you mean?


I need to be careful what I say. It would appear that you're all riding slightly older, more 'period' bikes than the average at a Retrobike meet. And from what I've seen they're all steel? Our "riders" tend to be early-mid nineties hardtails and not always such 'period' builds. Retromods I guess 

The Steelman looks a bit newer (and sweet) - wouldn't be out of place at a RB meet.

As I mentioned this weekend we entered 4 teams at Mountain Mayhem. Between the 25 members who rode we raced a Klein Attitude (1991 Team), Fat Chance Yo Eddy, a couple of IF's, a Goat, a Lemond Ti, a Yeti FRO, Bontrager RaceLites, Nishiki Alien, DBR Axis TT, GT RTS and LTS, Specialized M2 etc but nothing older than 1990.

We had some 80's steel on our display stand in the main arena though


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MCK-74 said:


> I need to be careful what I say. It would appear that you're all riding slightly older, more 'period' bikes than the average at a Retrobike meet. And from what I've seen they're all steel? Our "riders" tend to be early-mid nineties hardtails and not always such 'period' builds. Retromods I guess
> 
> The Steelman looks a bit newer (and sweet) - wouldn't be out of place at a RB meet.
> 
> ...


hey, don't diss the old rubber. I rode some 20 year old ground controls at Keyesville in '06 and almost kept up with the pros with their new tires and 8" of suspension and body armor.


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> hey, don't diss the old rubber. I rode some 20 year old ground controls at Keyesville in '06 and almost kept up with the pros with their new tires and 8" of suspension and body armor.


Not dissing the rubber at all - I chose to go out on Farmer Johns when it would have been sensible to swop to Conti XC's/Specialized Houffalize etc. If the conditions had been dry it wouldn't have been a problem even if they do weigh the same as 4 of my 'race' tyres

Riding them made me remember why I always rode Ground Controls in the early 90's.


----------



## eblas2007 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You take that back. :skep:


I meant no disrespect my that remark I lived in central Texas for 15 years. I now live in Houston Tx . If I'm lucky in a few years I'll move to San Francisco. However from my point of view it does have a striking resemblens.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> He still has a mtb (manzanita). Has anybody tried it yet?


I have a Manzanita single speed that is one of the best bikes I've ever ridden, and the ONLY bike I like as much as my Bontrager (so far). Brent does great work. As for the green Steelman in the photos, if I remember correctly that's a '91 or '92 Manzanita. I talked to the guy who owns it at Keyesville, and I was surprised to hear that it's that old. Aside from some minor details, it looks almost exactly the same as mine, which was was built in 2001. Don't fix it if it ain't broke I guess  .


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eblas2007 said:


> I meant no disrespect my that remark I lived in central Texas for 15 years. I now live in Houston Tx . If I'm lucky in a few years I'll move to San Francisco. However from my point of view it does have a striking resemblens.


I was just giving you a hard time. Its all good.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MCK-74 said:


> I need to be careful what I say. It would appear that you're all riding slightly older, more 'period' bikes than the average at a Retrobike meet. And from what I've seen they're all steel? Our "riders" tend to be early-mid nineties hardtails and not always such 'period' builds. Retromods I guess


I wasn't taking it as an insult. I was going to guess pretty much exactly what you said.

The difficult thing for us is the poor concentration of vintage riders in any given area. Having more collectors/riders in one place might up the diversity of bikes.


----------

